# Nib kit for Majestic Junior (PSI)



## siric (Jun 8, 2014)

Hi,

I have a  Majestic Junior Rollerball from PSI in spalted neem that a customer loves but wants in a fountain.

I am looking for a fountain nib that I can swap out the rollerball with.  Does anyone know where I can get these?

Thanks

Steve


----------



## avbill (Jun 8, 2014)

buy a majestic junior fountain in the same finish   and switch the ftn  for the rollerball.


----------



## Woodkiller (Jun 9, 2014)

Try exotic blanks. Give ed a call, he will probably know. Or try the classic nib.


----------



## Smitty37 (Jun 9, 2014)

You might try calling PSI - they don't list it in their catalog but might be willing to accomodate you.


----------

